

Intelligent brake lights for Motorcycles - keithwarren
https://gearbrake.com/

======
dmckeon
Look good. Almost any increase in visibility would be useful to motorcyclists.
Earlier attempts include the Vovedesky Cyberlight from the 1980s and more
recently:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vololights/vololights-e...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vololights/vololights-
enhanced-motorcycle-visibility)

There have also been setups that pulse headlights. People will tend to have
concerns about whether pulsing or flickering lights are legal, but in the US,
if you aren't trying to use the lighting to pretend to be an emergency
response vehicle, law enforcement folks are unlikely to care, unless one gives
them a reason to care.

------
keithwarren
Saw these guys tonight at a Demo Day in Louisville, fantastic presentation,
good traction and a knockout no-brainer product that has a powerful sales
hook. $69 for a massive safety boost.

------
hindsightbias
IDK what the video is showing. Can't see the lights half the time.

